# File Upload Script mit Status



## d1ng0d0gt0r (21. Februar 2007)

Hi @ all,

ich habe vor auf unserem rootserver allen benutzern unseres clans einen kleinen fileuploadservice zur verfügung zu stellen!

wie machich das ganze am bessten, sodas vorallem beim upload ein kleiner status balken angezeigt wird.

ach ja und wie schütze ich die links, sodas kein direktverlinken möglich ist?
M.f.G


----------



## soyo (21. Februar 2007)

Den Statusbalken wirst du mit PHP nicht realisieren können. Zu den Thema Schutz vor Direktverlinkung gibt es auch schon einige Threads, einfach mal nach suchen 

Übrigends nutzt man die komische Taste über [Strg] um einzelne Buchstaben groß zu schreiben, sollstest du mal probieren


----------



## Operator_Jon (21. Februar 2007)

Es ist theoretisch schon möglich, mittels Ajax und einer PHP-Extension, ich weiß aber gerade auch nicht wie die heißt


----------



## Gumbo (21. Februar 2007)

Such einfach mal nach den Stichwörtern „php upload progress bar“.


----------



## d1ng0d0gt0r (21. Februar 2007)

OK! Wie ich das mitbekommen habe, kann man das am bessten mit Java Script realisieren!


----------



## nephix (21. Februar 2007)

Hi,

guck mal hier: http://www.raditha.com/php/progress.php


----------



## d1ng0d0gt0r (22. Februar 2007)

Dankeschön!


----------

